# Modular home opinions ?



## Gearhead (Jan 21, 2014)

Anybody have experience with Modular homes (not mobile home/trailers) ? I see some opinions and experiences all over the place - good, bad, great, ok, etc. 

We're looking at possibly building in the Antrim or Grand Traverse county area in the next couple of years. Seems like most home builders in that area are extremely busy and won't even waste their time on something costing less than 300k ? That's why I'm thinking possibly going with a Modular .

Any recommendations on home builders in that area ?

Thanks !!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

No. No builder recommendations.

I will recommend you oversee the home being placed and joined together.
Builds can be quite good and rival enough homes that were stickbuilt that I don't see a disadvantage to a quality modular.

Mine was here when acquired and was not joined like it could have been. Left a small gap at top of one end that was not filled. Other than the poor installation that could have been avoided by owner being on hand and observant ,the structure itself is quite fine by me, with few complaints about construction. And I am picky when allowed to be critical of others work on something I pay for.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Check out General Housing modulars made in Bay City. I have worked on the finish of a number of them. To me they are first class.

I do not know where they have a dealer in that area


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Give Arrow homes in Merritt a call. They build prefab and erect on your site. They make some very nice homes and are made to our specs. They are located on M 55 west of Houghton Lake


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Scout 2 said:


> Give Arrow homes in Merritt a call. They build prefab and erect on your site. They make some very nice homes and are made to our specs. They are located on M 55 west of Houghton Lake


Arrow Homes built my friend's parent's house on Walker Rd. outside of Lake City. They did a great job.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

If you haven't already you might be interested in reading this thread. 

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/buying-land-for-new-construction.537267/


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

bowjack said:


> If you haven't already you might be interested in reading this thread.
> 
> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/buying-land-for-new-construction.537267/


This is my thread 

We love our 'modular' home AKA Stick-built-in-a-climate-controlled-facility Home.

PM me if you have any questions about home specs, materials, construction quality, warranty, etc.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Waif said:


> No. No builder recommendations.
> 
> I will recommend you oversee the home being placed and joined together.
> Builds can be quite good and rival enough homes that were stickbuilt that I don't see a disadvantage to a quality modular.
> ...


I was on-site when our home was joined. The builder was able to get the home very 'tight' with gap 1/2" or less throughout the length of the home. He also shimmed the gap where he could with ply so that there would be no depressions in any flooring that was put over the sub floor.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Our cabin was built by General Housing @ Bay City, about 25 years ago. We haven't had any problems with the way it was built, other than a few "holes," and "cracks" we filled with Great Stuff. It works well for us.


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

My modular is about 12 years old now. While I am dissatisfied with some of the finishing touches, lights and placement of switches/outlets ( I blame myself and the contractor). Overall I am satisfied. Mine is a custom built modular with 5 sections, not counting the garage. I believe 2400 square feet. 

If it is just the 2 piece modular, I think they have those down pretty well. The more custom the more you need to think about placement of everything. I would do again in heartbeat.

We went with 2x6 walls and I think that made a difference.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

We are also considering one right now. Just started to look around online. Hoping to look at some in the next few weeks. Also getting some bids for site built, but I'm assuming they will be a lot more money.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Well last night I got some ball park numbers from a Ritz Craft builder. I know the numbers are low and we will go up. They are actually more than site built bids that I've gotten, and they are busy so there wouldn't be much difference in time frame either, maybe a little quicker. Might have to do owner builder.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Homes built on jigs and all the maaterials cut with cnc saws are naturally going to be more in square, and hold tighter tolerances than fabricated on site buildings.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

bwlacy said:


> Well last night I got some ball park numbers from a Ritz Craft builder. I know the numbers are low and we will go up. They are actually more than site built bids that I've gotten, and they are busy so there wouldn't be much difference in time frame either, maybe a little quicker. Might have to do owner builder.


Gotta remember though even if they are busy and 2-4 months lead time your home gets delivered on site 80% finished. In the meantime all of your site work and foundation prep can be getting done before home delivery, and when your home is delivered it's only a few more months (hopefully) before you're getting a cert. of occupancy VS starting from scratch after your site work is done and waiting another 4-6 months or longer.

As far as it being higher I was told true modulars are generally higher cost than site built because of building to multiple state and federal code regulations.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't get me wrong. The models looked pretty nice, as many options as site built, move walls, finishes, etc.. They said 6 months minimum from when we sign a contract. Plus I always expect delays. Site built guys are telling me 6 to 9 months and coming in cheaper with better finishes. But they are all more than we want to spend per sq ft right now.

Maybe we just wait until the market slows down and builders are begging for work again


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

bwlacy said:


> Well last night I got some ball park numbers from a Ritz Craft builder. I know the numbers are low and we will go up. They are actually more than site built bids that I've gotten, and they are busy so there wouldn't be much difference in time frame either, maybe a little quicker. Might have to do owner builder.


Now this was 12 years ago so the prices are squirrelly but I built a 1950 sq modular and it was 70k, finished costs to a liveable state including a 420 foot well was 150k, not including furnishings and dodads. My point is expect close to double.

The home included a fridge, dishwasher, stove and 40 gallon water heater, oh yeah a jet tub.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

The quote we got for a 1550 sq ft ranch complete with a garage, but no deck and nothing done in the basement was about $250K. And I know that we will go over since we didn't sit down and go over all the options and upgrades and that was with 8 foot basement walls and we want 9.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

bwlacy said:


> The quote we got for a 1550 sq ft ranch complete with a garage, but no deck and nothing done in the basement was about $250K. And I know that we will go over since we didn't sit down and go over all the options and upgrades and that was with 8 foot basement walls and we want 9.


That also included a deck and 2 3/4 attached garage, but I am on a crawl space, I just plum ran out of money for a basement at the time, but I did just get it insulated and encapsulated.
General Home's homes are a much higher quality I am sure. Good luck with it.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

bwlacy said:


> The quote we got for a 1550 sq ft ranch complete with a garage, but no deck and nothing done in the basement was about $250K. And I know that we will go over since we didn't sit down and go over all the options and upgrades and that was with 8 foot basement walls and we want 9.


Seems awfully high.

I paid $225k for 1600 sq. ft. ranch on a full unfinished basement (8 ft. cielings) with a 2-car attached garage, geothermal HVAC, and a couple other upgrades throughout. That included all of my site work too.

Though I did do some things myself (hardwood flooring and painting) and didn't have any finish landscaping done for my lawn... not sure if your quote considered landscaping or not. Does that include land purchase or do you own land already? We were also lucky enough to already have a well drilled on property too...

If you want I can send you the home order from the manufacturer to compare and also the contract from my builder, see where you're getting gouged, or if I just got lucky...


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

No landscaping, we already have the land, not enough in there for our driveway, the power hook up is low, no geothermal, etc..

I thought it was a little high also. Not sure what the price difference is between brands. I might call a local builder that does General Housing ones and see if I can get a close ball park before we sit down and go over it all.

I have a couple site built bids for $260k that include a covered 16x20 deck with a gable roof, 1000 sq ft. finished basement, final grade and lawn, larger garage, better windows, walk in tile shower, better cabinets and counter tops, and 1620 sq ft main floor.


----------

